# Emissary Elixirs - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (15/9/19)

​
*OMEGA*  @Imperator
(Local)

*Purchased from:* Vaper’s Corner (at VapeCon)
*Price:* R220 / 60ml

*Flavour Description: *
Buttery finger biscuits, soaked in dark-roasted espresso syrup, layered with full-bodied cream and finished with a light dusting of cocoa. A traditional Tiramisu dessert vape that is simply delicious made the Emissary way.

VG/PG: Not stated
Nic: 3mg

*My comments: *

We waited a while for this juice to be launched, which it was at VapeCon, but it was well worth the wait!

The label on the bottle is stunning, with the words _“Solve et Coagula”_ written at the bottom.
“ _‘Solve et Coagula’_ is … an ancient maxim of the Alchemists … It means to Dissolve and Coagulate, to break a substance down to its basic elements before reforming it into something new.” 
The flavours which constitute Omega have certainly been “reformed” into something new – and special! 

What does concern me, though, is the name Omega. Omega is the last letter of the Greek alphabet, so I hope that this does not mean that it is the last juice from Emissary Elixirs!! That would indeed be an apocalypse!

Omega tastes more like a medium-roast and not dark. It’s rich and very creamy. It is a bit on the sweet side, which one would expect, since the flavour description mentions syrup and it is, after all, a dessert. It’s not too sweet though.

The overall flavour is light with such an exquisite taste, that I even find myself licking my lips after each vape! 

*Would I buy this juice again:* No doubt about it!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #125*_

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (16/9/19)

Thanks @Hooked I really enjoy their Pure Red juice @Imperator and its an ADV for me since I discovered it. Im sure this in the mtl form will be right up my alley!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/9/19)

Thanks @Hooked lovely review. i am a big fan of Emissary Elixirs juice esp Tempestus (think I vape that the most) but pity I couldn't find @Imperator at Vapecon  Still gutted lol, but hopefully he has a hoody for me still rofl. . . . Cant wait to get a bottle of Omega soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (16/9/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks @Hooked I really enjoy their Pure Red juice @Imperator and its an ADV for me since I discovered it. Im sure this in the mtl form will be right up my alley!



Thanks for the support! I'm sure the MTL version will please you!


----------



## Imperator (16/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Thanks @Hooked lovely review. i am a big fan of Emissary Elixirs juice esp Tempestus (think I vape that the most) but pity I couldn't find @Imperator at Vapecon  Still gutted lol, but hopefully he has a hoody for me still rofl. . . . Cant wait to get a bottle of Omega soon


Haha! I know, I know! Next time I'm up north I'll make sure to catch you before I disappear again!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (16/9/19)

Pleasure @Imperator use both the dl n mtl versions of pure red and pure green. Amazing indeed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/9/19)

Imperator said:


> Haha! I know, I know! Next time I'm up north I'll make sure to catch you before I disappear again!


Awesomnessss. Thank you @Imperator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of Tempestus Ice

I bought it a while back, earlier last year and it’s been sitting in the cupboard. I was keen to try this tropical fruit ice from Emissary given that I like fruity ice Vapes and their reputation for mixing complex great juices. I got the 6mg strength. Been vaping it today in the Hadaly...

*Emissary Elixirs - Tempestus Ice 6mg*

First impression - a superbly blended fruity ice vape with a sour twang. Great vape. 

Very nice on the 1st vape. I get something sour as the prominent flavour with something slightly sweet in the background. And a refreshing coolness.

The sour part is tangy. Hard to describe but to me it comes across as a bit lemony or lime. Maybe something a bit citrus too. The sweet part is also hard to describe. It’s quite feint but it’s there in the vape in the background. The cooling is not excessive, just right for this juice. 

It’s refreshing and tasty, leaves a pleasant aftertaste.

For me personally, I would have liked the sour lemony flavour to be dialed down a notch and the sweeter taste up a notch. This juice reminds me a bit of Wiener Vape’s Panama, just in Panama the sweet and sour are switched around with the sweeter tastes slightly more prominent. But that’s just me and my palate. Doesn’t detract from the juice, it’s a fantastic mix.

The vape is soft, smooth and well blended. I can imagine a lot of effort went into this juice - and it shows. It’s not overflavoured so it has good all day potential.

Congrats @Imperator , superb juice with a lovely sour twang!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imperator (20/1/20)

Glad you liked it! That little twang is grapefruit! 



Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of Tempestus Ice
> 
> I bought it a while back, earlier last year and it’s been sitting in the cupboard. I was keen to try this tropical fruit ice from Emissary given that I like fruity ice Vapes and their reputation for mixing complex great juices. I got the 6mg strength. Been vaping it today in the Hadaly...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of Tempestus Ice
> 
> I bought it a while back, earlier last year and it’s been sitting in the cupboard. I was keen to try this tropical fruit ice from Emissary given that I like fruity ice Vapes and their reputation for mixing complex great juices. I got the 6mg strength. Been vaping it today in the Hadaly...
> 
> ...




My Favorite Juice to date, That sour flavour is the grapefruit, because of that juice i use grapefruit in a lot of my D.I.Y's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177796
> ​
> *OMEGA*  @Imperator
> (Local)
> ...



Great ejuice. It is my second tiramisu eliquid, my last was Feb/March 2018. Chalk and cheese compared to the overhyped abortion that is Mafia Princess by Smax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

